# Berkley Gulp! Saltwater Wattwürmer???



## spike3ß677 (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das Wochenende mal wieder an der Knock verbracht und dort natürlich auch in der Brandung mein Glück versucht.
Zuvor mußte ich allerdings stundenlang Wattwürmer buddeln
in einer älteren Ausgabe von Fisch und Fang habe ich dann dies gefunden: http://www.angelsport-gebhard.de/So....html?XTCsid=b61925a4a4295cc443585503f2f4c41e

Hat jemand von Erfahrungen mit den künstlichen Wattis?!
Fangen die wirklich genauso gut bzw. besser als die "echten"?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Berkley Gulp! Saltwater Wattwürmer???*

Ich habe die Dinger ausgiebig getestet und kann nur sagen: MÜLL!!

Selbst in Norwegen, wo man eigentlich mit fast jedem Mist irgendwas fängt, haben die kläglich versagt. In Norge habe ich selbst auf Gulasch, Brot, Kaugummi und Kochschinken Fische gefangen. Auf die Gulp - Teile hatte ich nicht einmal einen Biss.

Ich kenne auch niemanden, der jemals was auf die Dinger gefangen hat. Traurig aber wahr!

Solltest du keine Wattwürmer haben, angle auch in der Brandung lieber mit BiFi oder Schweineschwarte, deinen Chanchen sind damit auf jeden Fall höher wie mit den Gulp - Viechern....#6


----------



## spike3ß677 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Berkley Gulp! Saltwater Wattwürmer???*

Vielen Dank schonmal für deinen Erfahrungsbericht!

Gibt es noch andere die die künstlichen Wattis ausprobiert hat????


----------



## MFT-Ralf (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Berkley Gulp! Saltwater Wattwürmer???*

Hallo Micha,

habe mal auf die dunklen Wattwürmer einen Wittling und eine Flunder gefangen (vor Lolland, vom Kutter).
War ne dunkelblaue Packung, 10cm lange Wattie-Imitate in Lockstoff.
Habe noch mehrere verschiedene Gulp's, werde ich Anfang Juni mal beim Brandungsangeln auf Fünen ausprobieren.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## SimonHH (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Berkley Gulp! Saltwater Wattwürmer???*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Selbst in Norwegen, wo man eigentlich mit fast jedem Mist irgendwas fängt, haben die kläglich versagt. In Norge habe ich selbst auf Gulasch, Brot, Kaugummi und Kochschinken Fische gefangen.#6




...da würde auch n leberwurstbrot mit gewürzgurke gehen :q

ich hatte die gulpdinger auch mal ausprobiert...naja...als zwillengummi sind se och nich zu gebrauchen.|rolleyes


----------



## Multe (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Berkley Gulp! Saltwater Wattwürmer???*

Hej spike3ß677, wenn nichts mehr läuft, dann habe ich schon immer mit Saltwater GULP meine Fische gefangen. Bin das Jahr über 5-6 Wochen auf Langeland und da haben wir mit den Teilen schon sehr gut Dorsche und im Flachwasser bei 6-8M schöne und auch sehr viele Platte gefangen. Mit den GULP Sandaalen hatte ich im März wieder 3 Steinbutts am Haken ( bis 3kg )
Letzten Sommer waren Steinbutts bis 6,5kg dabei. Da soll mal einer sagen mit GULP läuft nichts.
 Natürlich gibt es Tage, da fängst du mit anderen Ködern besser aber wenn es schlecht läuft, dann habe ich  immer noch GULP.
Auch wenn viele Krebse unterwegs sind und dir die "normalen" Wattis abfressen mußt du GULP dranmachen und das Problem ist gelöst.
gruß Multe


----------



## Rosi (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Berkley Gulp! Saltwater Wattwürmer???*

Kommt wohl darauf an wo du damit fischst und ob Fische in Reichweite sind. Ich habe damit noch nie etwas in der Ostsee gefangen. Nicht von der Seebrücke, nicht beim Brandungsangeln und auch nicht vom Boot aus. Dann war die Packung alle.

Ne Wurmfly, paar Mal durch einen Hering gezogen, ist fängiger.


----------



## spike3ß677 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Berkley Gulp! Saltwater Wattwürmer???*

Danke für eure Berichte!

Wie ich merke gehen die Meinungen stark auseinander.
Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall mal welche bestellen, damit ich in der Not nicht ohne Köder los muß (leider kann ich die Gezeiten in Knock, Emden nicht immer zum Würmer graben abpassen)


----------



## degl (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Berkley Gulp! Saltwater Wattwürmer???*

@Spike,

kauf dir dafür lieber ne Currywurst, dann hast was im Magen.

Die Fängigkeit der Gulps an jeglicher Grundmontage ist im Verhältniss zum Wattwurm 10000 zu 1

Die Dinger taugen aber auch gar nix, nüscht, nada

gruß degl


----------



## -Schneewittchen- (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Berkley Gulp! Saltwater Wattwürmer???*

Finger weg von den Dingern. Die stinken nur!:v
Fangen tun die gar nix.


----------



## spike3ß677 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Berkley Gulp! Saltwater Wattwürmer???*

offensichtlich habt ihr rexht, dass man damit nichts fängt: man kann sie nämlich nirgendwo mehr kaufen, auch online habe ich kein Shop mehr gefunden!
dann heißt es wohl weiterbuddeln.....


----------



## Bausi (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Berkley Gulp! Saltwater Wattwürmer???*

Es gab vor einiger Zeit eine Umfrage hier im Board nach dem schlechtesten Köder aller Zeiten.
Ich habe dort den Gulp (Watt- und Tauwurm) angegeben und stand nicht alölein mit meiner Meinung da!

Viele Grüße
vom Bausi


----------



## Rosi (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Berkley Gulp! Saltwater Wattwürmer???*

Moin Spike, leg dir doch einen Vorrat an eingesalzenen Wattwürmern zu. Die sind auch ganz fängig, halten blos nicht so lange am Haken und sind schwerer aufzufädeln. Besonders auf Platte sind sie super, weil sie etwas stinken.

Das Rezept findest du hier.


----------



## scripophix (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Berkley Gulp! Saltwater Wattwürmer???*

Jahrelang war ich gleicher Meinung und habe die merkwürdigen Würmer mit mir rumgeschleppt.

Aber eines Tages an einer Steinkante in Norwegen fand ich Pollacken stehen, etwa 5 - 8 m tief, 1 bis 2 bis 3 bis 4 kg. Und die bissen nur auf die Gulp-Wurm-Stücke, gefischt mit Pose. Die Norweger schauten und staunten (und in den Tagen danach sah man norwegische Angler das Posenfischen mit ihren kurzen Ruten üben |supergri).

Meine Gulps sind alle, ein neues Glas gibt's erst, wenn es wieder nach Norway geht.


----------



## Overbreaker (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Berkley Gulp! Saltwater Wattwürmer???*

Im Herbst auf Fehmarn die Gulpis probiert...nix tat sich.
Hat nur alles gestunken!!!:v


----------



## Rosi (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Berkley Gulp! Saltwater Wattwürmer???*



scripophix schrieb:


> Aber eines Tages an einer Steinkante in Norwegen fand ich Pollacken stehen, etwa 5 - 8 m tief, 1 bis 2 bis 3 bis 4 kg. Und die bissen nur auf die Gulp-Wurm-Stücke, gefischt mit Pose. Die Norweger schauten und staunten.



Sag niemals nie, oder angeln sei langweilig. Wer weiß an welcher Stelle, zu welcher Zeit, in welcher Tiefe, bei welcher Wassertemperatur, welche Fischart auf aromatisierte Plastewürmer beißt.:q


----------



## skally (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Berkley Gulp! Saltwater Wattwürmer???*

Da einzigste wofür ich diese Dinger nehme ist als Stopper vorm richtigen W-wurm. Da sie sehr gut am Haken halten. Also diese dinger in kleine Stücke schneiden und hinter Wurm drauffädeln. Somit verringert sich das "abfliegen" der watties erheblich.

Nur die Dinger.. hab ich noch nie, nada, nichts gefangen, außer nen Seestern, der fand ihn anscheinend interessant.

Lg


----------



## südhesse (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Berkley Gulp! Saltwater Wattwürmer???*

also ich muss sagen habe die dinger gestern abend das erste mal in wilhelmshaven an der nordsee im einsatz gesehen und muss sagen mehr als ernüchtern^^ links von dem angler mit den gummi würmern nen angler und rechts von ihm ich und nen kolege der links fischte mit 2 ruten und ich und mein kolege jeweils mit 2 ruten und der mit den gummi würmern mit 4...
links wurde auf echte würmer nen aal gefangen und wir fingen 2 seezungen und ne gute scholle nur der mit dem gummi hatte nichtmal nen biss... 
also ich bin von den dingern gar nicht überzeugt vorallem stinken die watties extrem nach makrelenöl


----------



## Rennesøy-Alwin (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Berkley Gulp! Saltwater Wattwürmer???*

Also ich hab auch schlechte Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht.
Habe die mehrere Tage an einem Strand bei Stavanger getestet die eine Rute mit Makrelenstücken die andere mit Gulp Würmern.
Die eine Rute Steinbutt, Flunder, Scholle die andere Rute nichts aber auch gar nichts. Nicht mal ein einziger Biss.
Hab die einen anderen Tag an nem Jigkopf vom Boot aus angeboten und einige Pollacks fanden die gut. Liegt aber sicher nicht am Gulp, sondern weil die einfach auf jeden Gummiköder beissen.
Ich jedenfalls kauf keine mehr.

Gruss
Rennesøy-Alwin


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Berkley Gulp! Saltwater Wattwürmer???*

Ich kann auch nurt schlechtes Berichten. Habe die nun schon 10 mal gefischt immer ein Haken Gulp und ein Watti bzw Nur Gulp und Watti je eine Rute. Habe nur auf Watti gefangen. Auf den anderen nichts- aber auch garnichts. 
Habe sie nun entsorgt für immer. Einmal und nie wieder


----------



## Gin-Tonic (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Berkley Gulp! Saltwater Wattwürmer???*

Ich hatte auch mal probeweise eine Packung mitgenommen. Man muss ja alles irgendwie mal ausprobieren. Die Gulps habe ich am Nord-Ostsee-Kanal getestet.
NIX!!! Kein Fisch hat die Dinger auch nur im Vorbeischwimmen angeguckt.
Der einzige Trost war, daß ich mir das dumme Gesicht der Wollhandkrabben vorgestellt habe, wenn sie die Gulps vom Haken naschen wollten...


----------



## isfischer (4. September 2009)

*AW: Berkley Gulp! Saltwater Wattwürmer???*

kenn das "zeug" mein kater hat mal dran gerochen und ist abgehauen...glaube das sagt schon alles....

gruss
oli


----------



## christho (5. September 2009)

*AW: Berkley Gulp! Saltwater Wattwürmer???*

habe die dinger auch schon probiert. einfaches paternoster mit 2 haken. 2 leute einer den watti oben der andere unten. erster tag beide nur auf watti gefangen.
 2ter tag zu faul das kunstdingens wieder abzupulen und siehe da normal watti und kunstköder gleiche zahl an fischen aber die auf gulp waren immer am größten.
die meinungen gehen auseinander, meine ist ab tag 2 sind die plastikdinger nicht schlecht am ersten tag stinken sie wohl zu sehr|bigeyes


----------



## Jacky Fan (12. September 2009)

*AW: Berkley Gulp! Saltwater Wattwürmer???*

Auch ich hab mit den Dingern noch nix gefangen. Trotz aller Testberichte wird das Zeug immernoch gut verkauft.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (13. September 2009)

*AW: Berkley Gulp! Saltwater Wattwürmer???*

War letze Woche bei nem Angelhändler und da hat sicher einer 10 Packungen geklauft. Auf nachfrage des Händlers ob er schon damit gefangen hat sagte er ja na klar ich fische nurnoch mit den Teilen.... Naja vlt gibt es ja auch Fische die das fressen...


----------



## feuergrete (14. September 2009)

*AW: Berkley Gulp! Saltwater Wattwürmer???*

auch ich habe die Teile schon öfter in der Ostsee getestet, immer ohne Erfolg. Nun lagen die Dinger schon 2 Jahre im Schuppen rum und ich dachte mir,dann kann ich sie in Norge verangeln. Es interessierte sich aber auch dort wieder erwarten niemand für die Plaste-Wattis.
Ich gebe den Dingern im Herbst noch eine letzte Chance auf Fünen in der Brandung.Ansonsten fliegen sie auf`m Kompost, sind ja biologisch abbaubar (warscheinlich einzigster Vorteil).|splat2:


----------



## sCoPeXx (16. März 2016)

*AW: Berkley Gulp! Saltwater Wattwürmer???*

Hi Zusammen,

Das Thema ist schon was älter... Gibt es nicht ne neue Generation von den Baits ? Gibt es hier neue e
Erfahrungs Bericht...
Wollte diese Köder mit dem Buttlöffel an der Nordsee fischen.

Gruss Patrick


----------

